# expats in frascati or Ostea



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

Considering living in Frascati since it is close to Rome and don't have to deal with the smog/traffic... I would just be going to Rome to sight see, but 'home' base would be here. Also on the list is Ostia.

What does everyone think about living in Frascati or in Ostia for 6 months-1 year? Or is it out of the question and I should definitely live within Rome. If Rome it would have to be outside the tangenziale, I just cant deal with all the pollution and would like to be near some green.

Thanks!


----------

